# O homem é um organismo ou um ecossistema vivo ?



## Vince (15 Abr 2009 às 20:07)

Interessante artigo que li hoje



> *The deep symbiosis between bacteria and their human hosts is forcing scientists to ask: Are we organisms or living ecosystems?*
> Feature / by Courtney Humphries / April 14, 2009
> 
> *As soon as we are born*, bacteria move in. They stake claims in our digestive and respiratory tracts, our teeth, our skin. They establish increasingly complex communities, like a forest that gradually takes over a clearing. By the time we’re a few years old, these communities have matured, and we carry them with us, more or less, for our entire lives. Our bodies harbor 100 trillion bacterial cells, outnumbering our human cells 10 to one. It’s easy to ignore this astonishing fact. Bacteria are tiny in comparison to human cells; they contribute just a few pounds to our weight and remain invisible to us.
> ...


----------

